# Affordable Cork Bark



## rockcrawler (Nov 15, 2013)

If you are like me, you cringe at the store price of cork bark!  It is outrageous.  I found an old thread on arachnoboards about VanDykes Taxidermy cork bark.  I didn't really know what to expect, but when I opened the box, I was blown away at the amount of bark I received for $25.00.  The shipping to my location was about $15.00.  In the box was a huge round piece about 2 1/2 ft. x 1 ft. plus two flat slabs that measured about the same as the hollow piece.  If you are trying to find a place to get good bark cheap, this is a great place to look.  I hope this helps some of you budget minded arachnoholics like me. :biggrin:

Here is the link...

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/CBKH5-P3728C69.aspx

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rockcrawler (Nov 19, 2013)

I meant to add pictures... this is what I got.  I really feel like I got a good deal.  I have already cut several pieces off.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 19, 2013)

rockcrawler said:


> If you are like me, you cringe at the store price of cork bark!  It is outrageous.  I found an old thread on arachnoboards about VanDykes Taxidermy cork bark.  I didn't really know what to expect, but when I opened the box, I was blown away at the amount of bark I received for $25.00.  The shipping to my location was about $15.00.  In the box was a huge round piece about 2 1/2 ft. x 1 ft. plus two flat slabs that measured about the same as the hollow piece.  If you are trying to find a place to get good bark cheap, this is a great place to look.  I hope this helps some of you budget minded arachnoholics like me. :biggrin:
> 
> Here is the link...


Did you order 5 pounds? If not, how much?


----------



## rockcrawler (Nov 19, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Did you order 5 pounds? If not, how much?


I ordered 5 lbs. I had already taken two chunks off of one of the flat pieces at the time the pictures were taken. Shipping was very fast, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. An LPS has similarly pricedcorkbark, but I hate giving them business due to how they keep their Ts and other animals so definitely going to give this site a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 20, 2013)

A LPS w/ reasonable prices? Damn that never happens to me ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good to know. I used to order taxidermy supplies from them, and others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 20, 2013)

They sell packs of five 30x12 inch pieces of cork bark for 8,50€ at the flower auction here, they're relatively thin though, but I prefer that over thick pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 20, 2013)

viper69 said:


> A LPS w/ reasonable prices? Damn that never happens to me ever.


Their sub and moss is also cheap but if you were to see this place you'd see why I prefer not to shop there. :/ I'm guessing they can sell that stuff so cheap by cutting costs on their animals' upkeep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 20, 2013)

azphyxiate said:


> Their sub and moss is also cheap but if you were to see this place you'd see why I prefer not to shop there. :/ I'm guessing they can sell that stuff so cheap by cutting costs on their animals' upkeep.


Oh that sucks. I hate pet stores that don't keep up their pets! I see it a lot on more exotic species, like chameleons. They give them a wet substrate, not a lot to climb on etc etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Cork bark is more expensive than some slings. I saw a large slab at petco for $20. It should be half that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Nov 20, 2013)

There are two LPS near me that sell cork bark cheap.  I get it for $7-10 per pound.  Since it's so light, that's a really good price.  Cork bark is always absurdly overpriced at Petco and Petsmart though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 21, 2013)

When I'm in the woods, I'm always on the lookout for suitable bark, but nothing seems to be as nice as cork bark.  Not in North America anyway.


----------

